# Guadalajara/Lake Chapala bound



## gorditapreciosa77 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello out there!
My husband and I (he is a Mexican citizen) are moving to Guadalajara in the next 4-6 months. His mother has given him a house to live in in Guad. As I will need an fm2 or fm3 visa, will I need to show an ability to support myself even if we own our home? I am a nurse with many years experience,and thought maybe there might be employment in th eng. speaking area of Lake Chapala. 
Does anyone out there know if there are opportunities for employment for me, and if not, do I just show a certain amount of money in the bank to get my visa?Thanks for any help.... Gorditapreciosa


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will need an FM3, at the very least, and ownership of a home may (no guarantees) reduce the foreign income requirement. Otherwise, you might qualify as your husband's dependent and not have to show income of your own. An FM2, in your case, would be the preferred document, as it would allow you to apply for naturalization after only two years as the spouse of a Mexican national. When you arrive in Mexico, you will ask for a 180 day FMT tourist visa, at first, giving you 150 days to settle in, get the house deeded and utility bills in your names before applying for your FM2 or FM3. You will also need your passport, birth & marriage certificates and, if required, proof of income from abroad or other financial resources.
While still on an immigration document, you will require permission from immigration in order to work in Mexico. That will require, first finding an employer and getting their assistance and support with immigration to apply for the change of status. That working permission will be for a specific employer/job/location.


----------



## gorditapreciosa77 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you RV ****** for your quick reply. It is my understanding that with a tourist visa you have to leave the country to apply for another one. Is this correct? Also, are you aware of any need for nurses in the Lake Chapala area? I was thinking with the large expat. population there, mostly retired, there might be a need.
Thanks again, gorditapreciosa77


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, the FMT tourist permit is issued for up to 180 days and you cannot extend it beyond that time within Mexico. However, up to 30 days before it expires, you may apply for an FM3 or FM2.
The problem at Lake Chapala would be, as anywhere else, to find an employer to sponsor you. You might find better opportunities at the many excellent private hospitals in Guadalajara, several of which are popular with the expat population and often have a shortage of fully bilingual personnel. I don't know if your nursing credentials would be recognized in Mexico. There are a few private clinics and assisted living enterprises at Lake Chapala, but no full service hospital. As far as I know, none of the employees have been expats during my many years here.


----------

